# Lets trade maggette as soon as possible.



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

First of all, a disclaimer. Dont take this post 100% seriously because most of it is just coming out of frustration with tonights outcome. 

Anyway, of course dunleavvy should have some of the blame for leaving maggette's terrible self in there for so long, but if youre going to be out there, do something. One might say look how many rebounds he had, but most of them he was either all by himself or took the rebound away from his teammate...it wasnt exactly a result of boxing out, or out rebounding an opponent. 

Maggette took TERRIBLE shot after shot. Missed layups. Offensive fouls, STUIPD STUIPD turnovers like even on something as easy as an entry pass into the post. 

I really dont think we need maggette to win. Look at the last game, we won without him doing much. When he does do great things, its hard to find a game and say wow hes really the one who made the difference to get us the win. But sometimes when he does have an off game, he is DIRECTLy the result of the loss. 

Heck even the last play...again, ross (if he was in the game...mobley if not) should have been on nash, but if youre giong to be on nash, why close out on him like maggette did? Maggette is way taller and longer than nash...he didnt have to close out so fast, if nash was going up for the shot maggs still has a good shot at contesting it from where he was. 

Radman is streaky, im not saying hes better then maggette. Of course a better 3 point shooter, decision maker, and rebounder, but not the overall player maggette is. But if we can sign him for the MLE, i say do it. People say maggettes contract is great...but not if hes going to be coming off of the bench because coach likes ross, and not if hes going to continue to kill us in games like this, and not if hes going to be injured 20-30% of every season. 

Im calling it right now...only 1 guy is coming back, its either radman, and then we trade maggette, or maggette and we let radman go. after tonight, im hoping for the former.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I love Maggette but he played awful in the 1st half. I did like his rebounding but he killed our momentum way too many times.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yeah, every time we could either get a game high lead, or we were trying to come back thats when he did a boneheaded thing.

It can be argued that kaman has just as bad a game, but look at kaman's FG%. It was still 45%. 2 TO's. And his shots, none of them were bad...his were in the paint..he just got blocked like 3 of them on tripple teams. Maggs meanwhile was throwing up ridiculous shots not in the flow of the possession, not taking into consideration the clock, etc. Not to mention that maggette still is trying to draw the foul too much, and more than not is getting called for offensive fouls.

Remember, everyone says maggs's strength is driving to the hoop and drawing fouls. Can you tell me how many times in 3 games he has done that? i bet its lower than almost every other clipper who has played.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Trade him to the Rockets for our lottery pick and Stromile Swift.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

id pull the trigger on that, but doubt houston would. With the problems mccgrady has im not sure they want another injury prone SG/SF. how about you guys take mobley and maggette and let us see if tmac can get back to form.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> id pull the trigger on that, but doubt houston would. With the problems mccgrady has im not sure they want another injury prone SG/SF. how about you guys take mobley and maggette and let us see if tmac can get back to form.



Doubt Houston would? Houston would crap over themselves with a deal like that. Id rather keep Maggette than get a pick and an awful player in Stromile. I wouldn't trade him unless some nice deal came around even then I would be reluctant.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I doubted houston would because 1. their superstar player plays the same position meaning they would have like 20 or 25 million a year dedicated to one position...they also might be scared of magg's injuries.

If the clippers commit to radman, i think maggs is the odd man out. Again it would be contraproductive to have so much money dedicated one position for the clippers too. Clippers are thin up front, and swift, even though he had probably his worst year since his rookie year was still good for 9 points 4 rebounds and a block in 20 mins a game. Even with wilcox's monster play after the trade, swifts numbers still are as good or better than wilcox per 48 minutes. swift also makes less than maggette.

Add to that a lottery pick and i think it would be a good deal for the clipps if they decide to stick with radman. If they let radman go, of course not. I think swift is better than tyrus thomas who is even supposedly the number one pick this year. so the deal would be trade an injury prone player who kills us time after time for a position that we have a need for, who is young, and signed to a long contract, who is better than the number 1 pick, PLUS a lottery pick which would mean a top 3 positional player in the entire draft, hey id do it.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> I doubted houston would because 1. their superstar player plays the same position meaning they would have like 20 or 25 million a year dedicated to one position...they also might be scared of magg's injuries.
> 
> If the clippers commit to radman, i think maggs is the odd man out. Again it would be contraproductive to have so much money dedicated one position for the clippers too. Clippers are thin up front, and swift, even though he had probably his worst year since his rookie year was still good for 9 points 4 rebounds and a block in 20 mins a game. Even with wilcox's monster play after the trade, swifts numbers still are as good or better than wilcox per 48 minutes. swift also makes less than maggette.
> 
> Add to that a lottery pick and i think it would be a good deal for the clipps if they decide to stick with radman. If they let radman go, of course not. I think swift is better than tyrus thomas who is even supposedly the number one pick this year. so the deal would be trade an injury prone player who kills us time after time for a position that we have a need for, who is young, and signed to a long contract, who is better than the number 1 pick, PLUS a lottery pick which would mean a top 3 positional player in the entire draft, hey id do it.


Are you insane? ...ok, I get it you are drunk...
a) you could get better deal... 
b)swift has NO b-ball IQ... he will piss you of much much much much much more then maggs (and hes contract isn't good either since he has no brain) 
c) If you for no good reason wan't swift then you should ask atleast 2 first frounders 
d) I am not fan of Thomas but allready he is better than swift why? he has energy an passion + he is better rebounder and has much better b-ball IQ (heck, use search and find out that posters in this bord consider swift dumbest player in nba). And I wouldn't pick Thomas at no. 1.
e) Houston would love this trade yes Maggs likes iso too much and is injury prone but he is quick/athletic/agressive all qualities that Houston need badly + he can score +20 (Houston really need guy who could put up points) also T-Mac playd sg in Orlando he can be either sg or sf so no problem with positions.

All in all with such trade you would lose talent get king of bonhead plays and f*** your team since you make your close rival so much better.
Though I agree you might move Maggs but for as good player since you have bunch of good (semi-starters) players (Livingston, Singleton...) another so-so good guy wouldn't help you much but would create extra problems...
So I think if you trade Maggs then add something (picks, Ewing... whatever you need less) and get something good in return this way your team will improve and you won't have problem with giving out minutes (though overall talent will reduce your talent that you actually can use will improve).
btw swift is much worse then Singleton... much worse...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> id pull the trigger on that, but doubt houston would. With the problems mccgrady has im not sure they want another injury prone SG/SF. how about you guys take mobley and maggette and let us see if tmac can get back to form.


I know you are frustrated but stop smoking crack. Swift for Mags is a joke. Swift has no heart and is an idiot on bball court. Im glad you are not the GM. You would blown this team up at mid season. Relax, it was only game. Cant win them all. We have to come back stronger


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Granted, im frustrated, but what about the other logic.

1. some people are saying the clippers would just trade maggs for a lottery pick. Getting a lottery pick plus swift wouldnt be good? 

2. If we do sign vlad for full MLE, you think its good to be paying 13 million dollars a year for two players who play the same position, and who DONT EVEN START on the team?

Im not saying that swift is better than maggs, dont get me wrong. Im just saying, if the clippers really are determined to trade him, id much rather get lottery plus swift, than just the bulls mid first rounder, wouldnt you? And we can knock swift all day long, but at the end of the day, hes pretty much wilcox version 2: LOW basketball IQ, Questionable effort, yet at the same time good for 10 and 5 with a block in 20 minutes. Is the ideal player? No, im not saying that. but i think we do need a backup big now that wilcox is gone, plus rebraca is always injured. 

Remember, a trade like this is not even necesarily trading magg's production for swifts production. Its trading maggs minutes and production for minutes for Vlad, singleton, and korolev. And completing the trade of wilcox's loss and rebracas missed games for swifts production. I would NEVER do the trade if we dont resign vlad. But honestly, coming off of the bench, i dont see how vlad, korolev, and singleton cant all combine to pick up most of the slack of a lost maggette. (of course over the season theyd more than make up for maggs since maggs misses 20 games a year or so.) 

So tell me again, if we resign vlad for the MLE, do you think its financially smart to keep maggette and be paying that much for bench players who both play SF? Or if dunleavvy really is considering trading maggs for the bulls lottery pick, you dont think its better to trade for a lottery pick PLUS a new backup big? Thats all im saying. Im not saying maggette is not WORTH more, or is not a better player than swift plus lottery. 

By the way, Banjoriddim you might be the only person in estonia who knows about the clippers eh? Do you ever follow sumo wrestling? My favorite wreslter is from estonia: Baruto. I might even be going to estonia this year to check out the world junior championships..


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Granted, im frustrated, but what about the other logic.
> 
> 1. some people are saying the clippers would just trade maggs for a lottery pick. Getting a lottery pick plus swift wouldnt be good?
> 
> ...


I dont want another lottery pick. We have had enough lottery picks in our past. It will be ok. IF we were to trade Maggs it would have to be for a proven player. Maybe we can get another lottery pick and pick another project instead of selecting someone who can help us win championships(sarcasm). Im not saying Im against trading Maggs but we need to get someone proven for him. We almost had Artest or Pierce for Maggs. NOw we are settling for Swift. Gimme a break


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Yamaneko, seriously, we all know you want to dump Maggette in the trash. You've been spouting it all year long. 

Marion played a hell of a game, he hasn't played up to his reputation all playoffs and last night he did. Get over it, the Suns beat us and Maggette isn't the only reason to blame.

Brand played awful too after the 1st quarter, do we dump his *** too?


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Get this moron off the team ASAP.
I've reached the Chris Wilcox breaking point with this guy.
Get the most you can get for him, but get rid of him.
To continue to play the way he has after all this time shows he is uncoachable.
To play like he did last night after an even worse game in Game 2 is worthy of the genuine hatred of every Clipper fan.
Most of our guys -- despite not showing it last night -- play smart and execute the game plan.
I want to see this team be a machine implementing Dun's plans, not undermined by a loose cannon who STILL after all these years obviously fails to understand where his strength -- at which he is tremendous, i.e. slashing to the basket, getting the opps in foul trouble, and scoring from the stripe -- lies. 

BE GONE, COREY!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> I dont want another lottery pick. We have had enough lottery picks in our past. It will be ok. IF we were to trade Maggs it would have to be for a proven player.


Id say stromile is proven. Proven that he can fill a need. Not a proven star, but someone who can come in and be our backup PF. One thing i forgot to say apart from the resisgning radman reason is that another reason might be to make sure we have enough money to sign everyone without going into the luxury tax. Once were into the luxury tax, for some of our players it would be like them getting double their salary, which is hard to rationalize unless weve got a championship team. 



> Maybe we can get another lottery pick and pick another project instead of selecting someone who can help us win championships(sarcasm). Im not saying Im against trading Maggs but we need to get someone proven for him. We almost had Artest or Pierce for Maggs. NOw we are settling for Swift. Gimme a break


You are mistaken in this logic. Youre not answering the issues/logic that i brought up. Am i just saying flat out trade maggs for nothing? No, so if youre going to argue with me (which is fine, thats what message boards are for), at least please argue on my point of if it makes sense to resign radman to full MLE and keep maggs, in other words, at the SAME position we would have 14 million dollars a year tied up to BACKUP SG/SF's, PLUS a LOTTERY pick (korolev) AND a player (singleton)who could start on many teams ALSO BACKUPS at the same position. Let alone considering the money were paying mobley to START at that position. You cant say we almost got artest for maggette now were settling for swift. Thats apples and oranges. The artest deal many were saying (CERTAINLY NOT ME) that the pacers were getting the better part of the deal since artest was supposedly going to be a total loser. But anyways, that was BEFORE we got Vlad. So its not like our situation is the same. If we had artest we wouldnt have gotten vlad i dont think. And thats the whole premise of my argument. Not that swift is as good a player as maggs, nor should have equal value. But just the fact that if the clippers sign vlad, it would be illogical to keep maggette and everyone else, and have ZERO money (since vlad ties up the MLE) to sign a decent backup to brand/kaman. 



> Yamaneko, seriously, we all know you want to dump Maggette in the trash. You've been spouting it all year long.


Again youre going off topic like dafranchise. When i said trade him for artest when maggs was injured thats dumping him in the trash? Or when i said trade him before th eyear for pierce? If youre going to post in this topic, argue the point. You dont have to agree with me, just explain why you would resign both radman and keep maggete, korolev, mobley, singleton, ross, etc, and go into the year without a reliable big man, not even a first round pick to get someone. 



> Marion played a hell of a game, he hasn't played up to his reputation all playoffs and last night he did. Get over it, the Suns beat us and Maggette isn't the only reason to blame.


And i said maggette is the only reason to blame where? Yes, hes one of the resons we did fall short with some of his plays, but other clippers had turnovers too. Im frustrated with maggs because for years its the same thing. One good game then a few bad ones, and when he has bad games it really does hurt because a lot of times its in the clutch. 



> Brand played awful too after the 1st quarter, do we dump his *** too?


No, almost all of his decisions, as with almost EVERY game he plays is good. If he misses a shot, its rarely a bad shot. His t/o's arent usually boneheaded ones like maggette. Brand is now a superstar. Maggette isnt close to brands level. Last night was a bad game by brand. Whats a bad game by brand? A near tripple double? Ill take that any day of the week. When maggs has a bad game, first of all its more often than brand, and second of all its REALLY a bad game.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Stromile is not proven. The only thing he has proved that he can play 1/2 a season and collect a big paycheck. You said that he was like Wilcox. Well, Wilcox was shipped out for a reason. They are both talented big man who are just flat out lazy. I doubt Swift would even get playing time with his work ethic. Dunleavy will throw his *** in the dog house and we will have the Wilcox situation all over again. Is it just a coincidence or do these trade talks always happen after Maggs has a bad game. Once again Im not saying dont trade Maggs but not for garbage. If it was up to Yamaneko we would have Tabuse as out starting PG and the dude from Portland(tall korean guy) as our center. HAHA. Anyways, Im not even sure if we can resign Radman due to the fact we need to save some money for Livy and Kaman down the road. Whatever the Clips do they NEED to build around EB, Livy, and Kaman.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I would have no issue with Maggette if he decides to:
1) play even a tad of D
2) stop with the absolute flopping whenever a defender jumps within 20 feet of him
3) stop taking fading jump-shots when he's a terrible shooter on the move and not to great spotting up
4) learn how to dribble... he's the worst ball-handler on the team
5) did I mention play some D 
6) stop whining to the refs, you know you flopped


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

The guy can score BUT  commits way too many stupid turnovers and bad shot selections during crucial minutes.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't know.. after today's game might want to consider... one more time..


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

no one here is saying that maggs cannot produce. as i said, often he will put up a great game to get you to forget some of his shortcomings. Tonight was one of them. I like his rebounding lately, although tonight EVERYONE was dennis rodman it seemed, mobley almost having 10 boards, cassell 11 boards, etc. But still, if maggette played for the most part like he did tonight (still some very bad decisions on his part at stretches during the game), then dunleavvy would be starting him, and ross might be the odd man out, and/or dunleavvy wouldnt even think of resigining radman since it would be a "waste" of money. 

Lets see how maggette does in the next couple of games. I really do think hes playing for his future here with the clippers. If he throws in two games like he did earlier in the series, the rumors might end up true and he might be on the way out (if radman is resigned). But if he puts up strong games the rest of this round (if the clippers lose), or this round AND next round (if the clippers win), i do think that baylor and dunleavvy might come out and just say straight out maggette isnt going anywhere.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

He seems to do great early in the game and does something silly when it counts most. Maybe he should just play the first 3 quarters. He just drive me nuts whenever i see him in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

about my previous post... I still belive that swift is as bad as it can get (worse than wilcox) houston had no athletism and had playing time for him but he sucked so much that at times he dindn't even get on court.

Another point if you trade then I advise to give something extra (pick... whatever) and get something good in return coz you don't have to much athletism and speed in back court (mobly, casell) and if you resign Vlad then in future it may be concern especially if you throw away ultra quick +20 point player.



> By the way, Banjoriddim you might be the only person in estonia who knows about the clippers eh? Do you ever follow sumo wrestling? My favorite wreslter is from estonia: Baruto. I might even be going to estonia this year to check out the world junior championships..


I am more of Pacers fan than Clippers fan (still Clippers is my second favorite b-ball club). but to answer, yes there arent many (atleast I havent met) if any Clippers fans in Estoinia...
And lately I have started following sumo and I guess you know why:laugh: I must say it's fun to wach... 
btw are you serious with last sentence? I yes then I can assure there is nothing to be afraid of Estonia is nice place to visit. Though if I remember correctly then wj championships are held in place called Rakvere (small nice town)? So if you have the funds then I advise you to come you won't regret :wink:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

All I have to say is that Maggs has 29 rebs in the last 2 games. I guess thats not valuable,huh?


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Vlade or Maggette will have to start next year- Ross might be back on the bench. I don't think the Clips will trade any of them just yet and will still try to get Vlade for MLE, if only for more flexibility both on and off court. Maggette would probably get the Clips more in a trade, so he's more likely to be moved.



> stop with the absolute flopping whenever a defender jumps within 20 feet of him


I agree.


> stop whining to the refs, you know you flopped


and that's the icing on the cake.

Maggette needs to learn to play off the ball. With the improving play of Livingston, Brand's domination down low, Maggette could fit in nicely (erm.. provided he improves his shot)... still alot of questions. But I have some faith that Maggette is interested in helping the team and putting in the work to adjust his play to benefit the team as a whole.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Enough hating on Maggette, Yamaneko seems to bring it up about once a week all year long. He'll improve next year, he always does, and until then, he's the still the most versitile scorer the clippers have. He freed up Cassell & Mobley and wore down Marion, so whether you like it or not, he contributes to this team way more than anyone gives him credit for.

There are maybe 4 or 5 small forwards i'd rather have in his place and none of them are available to the Clippers.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

leidout said:


> Enough hating on Maggette, Yamaneko seems to bring it up about once a week all year long. He'll improve next year, he always does, and until then, he's the still the most versitile scorer the clippers have. He freed up Cassell & Mobley and wore down Marion, so whether you like it or not, he contributes to this team way more than anyone gives him credit for.
> 
> There are maybe 4 or 5 small forwards i'd rather have in his place and none of them are available to the Clippers.


Thank you. Amen!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> about my previous post... I still belive that swift is as bad as it can get (worse than wilcox) houston had no athletism and had playing time for him but he sucked so much that at times he dindn't even get on court.


On the clippers i dont think he would be worse than wilcox. On a team with mutombo, juwan howard, and yao ming, he still was able to average almost 10 a game and a block. Hes no star , but we are talking about a guy who can come off of the bench for 15-20 minutes and do something. Heck, wilcox was bad, but he didnt average those numbers when he was on the clippers in the same role. 



> Another point if you trade then I advise to give something extra (pick... whatever) and get something good in return coz you don't have to much athletism and speed in back court (mobly, casell) and if you resign Vlad then in future it may be concern especially if you throw away ultra quick +20 point player


Well yeah, the proposed trade would include a lottery pick. I dont think we really need that much help in the back court though. Mobley still has one of the best first steps around. Cassell probably wont be starting in the future livvy will, and we have speed with ewing if we need it. Maggs is a SF, so thats kind of besides the point.

Yes, im thinking of going to support one of the guys whos in the local tournaments im in. Hes only 16 years old, but 415lbs. Monster of a kid. Im either going to those in estonia, or to the senior world championships in japan. Havent decided yet. 



> All I have to say is that Maggs has 29 rebs in the last 2 games. I guess thats not valuable,huh?


Yeah, and cassell had 11 rebounds the game kaman was out too, so does that mean cassell is going to be one of our top rebounders? Ive said it once ive said it 100 times. Maggs is a good player, and if we were NOT going to resign radman, there arent many players id trade him for in the NBA who play SF. Heck not even some all stars. But if we resign radman, i just dont think it makes sense to keep him as long as dunleavvy insists on starting ross, and/or giving ross 25 mins+ a game. Maggette will do great things some quarters/games, then goes and has a strech of just putrid play. Granted, like i said, i still think he is important if we didnt haev radman, but with radman, id say hes expendable, especially if it means saving money for kaman and livvy. 



> Enough hating on Maggette, Yamaneko seems to bring it up about once a week all year long. He'll improve next year, he always does, and until then, he's the still the most versitile scorer the clippers have.


Who is hating on maggette? How many times have i brought up trading maggette? Once at the beginning of the year in reference to trading for paul pierce...guess what, media reports said the clippers did offer maggette in a pierce trade. Then midseason i said trade him for artest. Guess what, clippers did offer him for artest. Now, im saying IF and only IF we resign radman, we should consider moving maggette for a draft pick to save money, or for front court help. Its far from confirmed but different media reports are saying the same thing that maggs might be traded. Its not like im coming up with stuff out of left field.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> On the clippers i dont think he would be worse than wilcox. On a team with mutombo, juwan howard, and yao ming, he still was able to average almost 10 a game and a block. Hes no star , but we are talking about a guy who can come off of the bench for 15-20 minutes and do something. Heck, wilcox was bad, but he didnt average those numbers when he was on the clippers in the same role.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please STOP!!!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

stop what? coming up with logical things that no one has been able to refute?

Everyone keeps accusing me of "hating" on maggette but not saying why. How does anything i say constitute hating on maggette? Im not saying right now, i THINK the clippers SHOULD MOST DEFINATELY sign radman and thus dump maggette. Im saying IF the clippers resign radman, that IMO, it would be in their best interests to trade maggette to A. save money for other guys, B. not have so much money invested in one position. If you think otherwise please explain why it would be a good thing to have both radman and maggette, with ross still playing big minutes. Thats all im saying.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> stop what? coming up with logical things that no one has been able to refute?
> 
> Everyone keeps accusing me of "hating" on maggette but not saying why. How does anything i say constitute hating on maggette? Im not saying right now, i THINK the clippers SHOULD MOST DEFINATELY sign radman and thus dump maggette. Im saying IF the clippers resign radman, that IMO, it would be in their best interests to trade maggette to A. save money for other guys, B. not have so much money invested in one position. If you think otherwise please explain why it would be a good thing to have both radman and maggette, with ross still playing big minutes. Thats all im saying.


Ross should be coming off the bench cuz he is a liability on offense.(15 mins) Radman and Maggs are totally different players. Radman can play the 3 or 4 and has the ability to stretch defenses with his prolific outside shooting. Maggs is a slasher who gets to the line. There are plenty of minutes for the both of them since they both can play multiple positions. 
Lets get rid of Rebraca because he is unreliable. His health is always a concern. Also I believe Radman really wants to stay with the Clips and he will take less than market value.
Everyone accuses you of hating Maggs cuz you always start up this trade talk after a bad game. You immediately want to ship him off for a bunch of crap. Swift is horrible. Did you watch any Rockets game? I had the League Pass so I watched at least 25 Houston games. Swift has no heart and is an idential twin of Wilcox. If Dun hated Wilcox I guarantee it Swift will be in the dog house.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Maggette has been making some stupid mistakes during the playoffs, but a lot of it is really due to his injury as well as this being his first playoff series. Everyone said that the Clippers were going to make a bunch of mistakes because of lack of experience, and there you go. He also has been doing many things right. Next season he will hopefully be able to step it up a bit and get back to 100% from the injury. I see no reason why we should get rid of him.

You can say that his mistakes have lost the Phoenix games, but I can think of many mistakes by Brand, Livingston, and even Cassell that have cost us those two games as well.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

If you can get a better player for less money, trade away. Not very likely.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Corey Maggette and his reasonable contract = Truth.

The rules of NBA currently favor Maggette's play, that is blasting by your opponent and taking it to the rim. 

We need to maxime his potential, not trade him so we can watch him put up 20 ppg on us time after time.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

paperclip said:


> Corey Maggette and his reasonable contract = Truth.
> 
> The rules of NBA currently favor Maggette's play, that is blasting by your opponent and taking it to the rim.
> 
> We need to maxime his potential, not trade him so we can watch him put up 20 ppg on us time after time.


we dont need to do anything. maggette is the one taking idiotic quick jumpers and flopping by throwing his arms up in the air every time someone reaches for the ball. he's the one who needs to do the maximizing. and if he continues not do the things that benefit the team, that i certainly wouldnt mind letting him go.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Exactly, someone needs to sit down with the man and force some sense into that headband wearing noggin' of his.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Ross should be coming off the bench cuz he is a liability on offense.(15 mins) Radman and Maggs are totally different players. Radman can play the 3 or 4 and has the ability to stretch defenses with his prolific outside shooting. Maggs is a slasher who gets to the line. There are plenty of minutes for the both of them since they both can play multiple positions.


Note that im not saying that Ross SHOULD start. Granted if he starts and we keep winning, i guess you have to go with it, but honestly if i was the coach i wouldnt have ross starting. But obviously were not the coach, and like i said, if the coach keeps ross starting, THATS when i would consider trading maggs (if vlad is resigned). 



> Everyone accuses you of hating Maggs cuz you always start up this trade talk after a bad game. You immediately want to ship him off for a bunch of crap. Swift is horrible. Did you watch any Rockets game? I had the League Pass so I watched at least 25 Houston games. Swift has no heart and is an idential twin of Wilcox. If Dun hated Wilcox I guarantee it Swift will be in the dog house.


Many of maggetees games this year have been bad, and i did not start threads right after that. I started it before the season when the pierce trade was being discussed, and during when the artest thing was being discussed, (you call that trading him for crap?) and whenever someone else would discuss trades. In this situation im saying id do this trade which is twice as much as has been discussed (how many articles are we seeing that say (not necesarily true) that the clippers would consider trading him for one pick). A lottery pick and an established presence. How is any of this hating on a guy? Ive proposed either trading him for superstars, or now, im proposing trading him for twice as much as anyone else is reporting the clippers want, and then ONLY if certain things happen (radman resigned, ross keeps starting, etc.). So please quit accusing me of hating. 

If i was hating id say things like no matter what lets resign radman at any cost, lets trade maggette at any cost regardless of if ross starts, etc. etc. im not saying that. ive only seen swift in the national games. Is he great? no. But id rather him backing up than just rely on rebraca and his ailing heart. His contract isnt THAT bad. And wilcox at his worst still put up some numbers for us.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

leidout said:


> Enough hating on Maggette, Yamaneko seems to bring it up about once a week all year long. He'll improve next year, he always does, and until then, he's the still the most versitile scorer the clippers have. He freed up Cassell & Mobley and wore down Marion, so whether you like it or not, he contributes to this team way more than anyone gives him credit for.
> 
> There are maybe 4 or 5 small forwards i'd rather have in his place and none of them are available to the Clippers.



he has far more bad games than good, especially when he thinks he is good and he starts shooting
or for instance that one game acouple years ago, when he tried to go one on one with Kobe hahah
that they kept going back n forth...cmon now Corey...you are no superstar....
the bad thing with Maggette now is...i think teams are gonna realize how much he sucks and they wont offer us diddly squat for him...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

cadarn said:


> If you can get a better player for less money, trade away. Not very likely.


yeah thats the only thing....  he is a bargain for his pts a game this season..but damn


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> the bad thing with Maggette now is...i think teams are gonna realize how much he sucks and they wont offer us diddly squat for him...


yep.


----------



## AREYOUIN.COM (May 12, 2006)

Let's just win game 6 and 7 and move the F***** on!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

hes a bargain at his averages yes, but not as much when you take total points for the year compared to salary since he misses so many games. not as bad as tmac of course, but it just makes his salary that much less "bargainish" when you factor in the missed games.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I dont know what to say....Maggs played horrible but he wasnt the only one. It looks like Dunleavy has hade enough of him and I would have to say that he will be long gone


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Maybe trade for a resigned Ostertag to replace the injury prone Rebraca, Najera and Utah and Denver 2nd rounders, with Maggs and Rebraca going to Utah and a resigned Harpring going to Denver... Just an idea... Or if you rather have a shooter, you can send Najera to NJ and get Nachbar from Nets...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Maybe trade for a resigned Ostertag to replace the injury prone Rebraca, Najera and Utah and Denver 2nd rounders, with Maggs and Rebraca going to Utah and a resigned Harpring going to Denver... Just an idea... Or if you rather have a shooter, you can send Najera to NJ and get Nachbar from Nets...


I think we can get more than that. Ostertag=garbage


----------

